# hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Oktober 2010)

*hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich wusste einfach nicht, wo ich meine hier im Forum einordnen soll, hoffe aber es passt jetzt so einigermaßen.

Weiß jemand welche Vorteile man bekommt, wenn man sich bei hoh.de als Geschäftskunde anmeldet? (Firmennachweis liegt natürlich vor)
Gibt es mögliche Rabatte oder z.B. versandkostenfreien Versand?

Wäre klasse wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte, da der Händler eventuell für unsere nächste Bestellung von Monitoren in Frage kommen dürfte. 

thx@all


----------



## Speed-E (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Rabatte gibts warscheinlich nur über die  Abnahmemenge. Ansonsten sparst du natürlich die MwSt. wenn du über Firma bestellst.
Atlernativ würde ich einfach mal bei HoH.de anfragen.


----------



## rabe08 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Einen Punkt darfst Du nicht vergessen: Als Geschäftskunde hast Du kein Rückgaberecht gem. Fernabsatzgesetz.

Ansonsten: idR kommst Du als Firmenkunde automatisch in umsatzabhängige Rabatt-Stufen. D.h. wenn Du in 12 Monaten für z.B. 40.000€ bestellst, kriegst automatisch einen besseren Rabatt. Als GmbH darfst Du oft erst nach einer gewissen "Bewährungszeit" auf Rechnung bestellen, als OHG oder andere Personengesellschaft (GBR, KG usw.) dagegen bei vielen Händlern aber der 2. Bestellung.


----------



## eVAC (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: idR kommst Du als Firmenkunde automatisch in umsatzabhängige Rabatt-Stufen. D.h. wenn Du in 12 Monaten für z.B. 40.000€ bestellst, kriegst automatisch einen besseren Rabatt. Als GmbH darfst Du oft erst nach einer gewissen "Bewährungszeit" auf Rechnung bestellen, als OHG oder andere Personengesellschaft (GBR, KG usw.) dagegen bei vielen Händlern aber der 2. Bestellung.



Woher hast du diese Infos?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

er sagt idR= in der Regel und so ähnlich machts nen bekannter mit seinem kleinen verpackungsunternehmen auch ...


----------



## eVAC (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

"idR" trifft wohl eher selten zu. Sowas ist doch stark von der Firmenpolitik und Branche abhängig.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

hey danke für die antworten! 

in unserem falle eine GmbH & Co. KG.

habe jetzt aber einfach mal eine e-mail an den b2b bereich von hoh.de geschickt.
mal sehen was da so kommt.
unsere nächste bestellung wird eher zwischen 500,- und 1000,- € liegen. brauchen halt ein paar neue gute office monitore und der endkundenpreis ist auch schon gut, aber eine zahlung auf rechnung ist einfach vorraussetzung. 
...und vielleicht machen die ja auch noch was am preis! B)


----------



## eVAC (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Direkt fragen ist eh immer besser


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

ja, da musst Du direkt fragen. Du hast in jedem Falle dann kein Widerrufsrecht, und auch keine gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Du hast also nur die "Garantie", die der Hersteller gibt.

Viel wird da aber nicht möglich sein, denn die Preise sind eh hart kalkuliert, die computerbranche hat keine große Gewinnspanne. 


Aber bei 1000€ auf Versandkostenfreiheit "hoffen" war doch eher ein Scherz, oder? Die 8€ machen ja wohl echt nix aus


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

naja, aber 8,- pro monitor!? 
werden jetzt beispielsweise 5 stück bestellt, sind dafür schon 40,- € fällig...

---------------------------------

bisher kam noch keine antwort von denen! 
wäre doch schon was, wenn wir für die menge einen attraktiveren preis bekommen könnten...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Wieso pro Monitor? ^^  Das geht doch als eine einzige Lieferung raus, oder nicht?


----------



## Rolk (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Versteh ich auch nicht. Bei grösseren Bestellungen kommen ja auch öfters mehrere Päckchen und man zahlt trotzdem nur einmal Versand.


----------



## DeRtoZz (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Also kannst davon ausgehen, die Preise würden um rund ein Drittel niedriger sein als im Einzelhandel, gerechnet 19% MwSt. sowie Gewinnzuschlag / Betriebskosten die sonst bei Händler anlaufen. Ich glaube es gibt auch eine mind. Bestellsumme.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

okay, eigentlich auch logisch, dass nur einmal versandkosten bei einer kompletten bestellung berechnet werden. B)
ich glaube ich bin zu sehr durch mindfactory's midnightshopping geprägt! ^^
schon lange her wo ich mal versandkosten zahlen musste...

okay, dann hoffe ich mal, das ich von denen noch eine antwort bekomme bzgl. der zahlung auf rechnung, dann dürfte der fall erledigt sein und die monitore können endlich bestellt werden


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Mal so gefragt warum bestellst du bei hoh ? Wenn du so ein geschäftschein hast dann bestell doch besser bei einen größen Distribator oder wie das heißt. Zum beispiel Devil. Die sind günstiger und liefern innnerhalb von 24 h.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

devil???
habe da noch nicht so die erfahrung! was ist das?
welche gibts denn da noch so?
bedenke aber wir sind kein händler, sondern endverbraucher!

nehme an du meintest "distrubutor"! 
-> wie oben erwähnt, wir sind kein händler!
ich soll mich nur darum kümmern, günstige qualitätsmonitore für unsere firma zu kaufen!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Devil ist ein Großhändler. Es gibt da mehrere davon. hoh bezieht auch nur von solchen ihre Ware und verscherbelt sie weiter.

Als normaler Kunde kann man dort nicht einkaufen aber als Firma sieht das anders aus. Oder mit gewerbeschein sieht das ganz anders aus. 
So spart man ua einen zwischenhändler und somit auch einiges an geld. Von der Märchensteuer mal ganz abgesehen.

Devil war nur ein Beispiel da gibt es noch weit mehr. Bei einigen kann man auch als nicht Fachhändler bestellen solange man einen Gewerbeschein hat. Ob das immer noch bei Devil so ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Welche gibts denn noch?
Danke schonmal, schaue mir das gleich mal an!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Weist du wie lange das her ist wo ich mit den ganzen dort was zu tun hatte ? Fast nen halbes jahr..

Ich glaub da war noch altron dann agando,Ingram Micro,Tech Data da gab es so 20 Stk oder so. Jedenfalls genug. Aber Devil war immer am schnellsten mit Liefern und der support war immer gut.


----------



## pixelflair (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

wave z.b. (großhandel von alternate) gibts noch 

könnte dir die tage nochn paar nennen wenn ich im laden wieder bin


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

hallo pixelflair ! 

wave schaut schonmal klasse aus!
da gibt es auch den monitor für den wir uns entschieden haben! 
Fujitsu B22W-5

jetzt wäre nur noch eine frage!
es ist mir sehr wichtig!
wir sind KEIN HÄNDLER !!! wir sind GESCHÄFTLICHER ENDVERBRAUCHER !!!!
können wir uns da also wirklich anmelden und bestellen?
ich frage deswegen nochmal so genau nach, da ich mir die anmeldung schonmal zu hause angeschaut hatte!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

Ruf doch einfach mal bei dem Laden an - wo ist das Problem? Es wäre ja keine Straftat der so, sondern der Shop entscheidet das, ob er Dich als Kunden akzeptiert.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

jo hi! ^^ 
auf die idee bin ich dummerweise erst ca. 2 std. später gekommen! B)
die antwort war folgende: nur gewerbetreibende aus dem bereich hardware/ software können dort einkaufen!
inzwischen hatte ich aber noch angebote von hoh und alternate eingeholt und die entscheidung ist jetzt endgültig gefallen: die nächsten monitore kommen von ALTERNATE !!! 

-> nun werden sie doch bei alternate bestellt, da die nochmal ihre preise nochmal  nach unten korrigiert haben und bei mir mächtig eindruck hinsichtlich telefonischem kundenservice hinterlassen haben! 

---------- ! Danke für eure Unterstützung ! ----------


----------



## pixelflair (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hoh.de - Vorteile als Geschäftskunde?*

immer wieder gern xD 

hoh is auch nen guter laden


----------

